# Wellesz is born



## bwv1080 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would like to "advertise" (in the good sense of the word) the birth of a Youtube channel called *Wellesz*, which is entirely devoted to *20th and 21st century classical music*.

I'm not among the "staff" of this channel, neither I have contributed to it, but I have just registered cause it's *very* interesting for classical music lovers. 
There are a lot of complete uploads of music by many of the well known as well as the less known composers, and also the layout is very nice.

The only drawback could be that, since the channel is Italian and the guy who runs it uses mainly Italian as main language, it could be non "optimal" for non Italian speakers to read some tags and the few lines of discussion that appear as comments, but the music is of course universal! 

So, have a look:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Wellesz#p/p


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice. I appreciate the reference.


----------

